# Fichier effacé sur micro SD



## lafleche69 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
Voila je suis tout nouveau membre de cette grande communauté qu'est "comment ca marche.net". 
Je ne sais donc pas trop si le sujet a déjà été abordé,. 
Voici mon problème: 
Il y a de cela quelques jours j'ai malencontreusement supprimé une vidéo sur mon smartphone. 
Cette dernière ayant une valeur sentimentale, j'ai cherché par tous les moyens à la récupérer. 
Surfant de forums en forums et de sites en sites, j'ai découvert plusieurs logiciels de récupération de données. Mon choix s'est porté sur : Stellar Phoenix Data Recovery, édité par avanquest. 
Une fois le logiciel installé tout semblait aller pour le mieux, le logiciel a retrouvé le fichier effacé, j'ai donc lancé la récupération qui s'est bien déroulée. 
Mais, au moment où j'ai voulu ouvrir mon fichier récupéré celui-ci avait une extension qui m'était inconnue: ".LOCK". C'est là que le bât blesse, car je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire afin de pouvoir accéder à ma vidéo. 
Ai-je utilisé un logiciel qui n'est pas forcément complet ? 
Est-il possible de supprimer cette extension ? 
Y a-t-il un logiciel ou un utilitaire permettant de le convertir au format normal ? 
Je m'en remets à vous car je suis un peu dépité et à cours de solutions. 
Espérant avoir de vos nouvelles assez rapidement, je vous souhaites à tous une bonne journée. 
Mac OSX v.10.6.8


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

essaye de changer l'extension, et de l'ouvrir avec un lecteur video.


----------

